
The Free-Speech Problem on Australian Campuses Is More CCP Than SJW - mastazi
https://quillette.com/2019/11/08/the-free-speech-problem-on-australian-campuses-is-more-ccp-than-sjw/
======
deogeo
Of the many examples of China's influence on Australian universities in the
article, this one is most egregious:

 _Heng Tao Shen, who helped build the totalitarian surveillance architecture
used by the Chinese government to monitor Uighur Muslims, also holds an
honorary professorship at UQ. In fact, he developed this technology while
working at UQ with government funding._

